# Our Very Own Shortdrift Fishes For NC Bass Where The Monsters Roam!



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Ron (Shortdrift) came down to visit family in the Durham area, and made the hour long trip to High Point to fish with me on my home lake. With the recent rains, the lake was full, and stained, although still fishable. The bites came far and few between, so we had a few little guys, and I told Ron we were gonna try where the monsters roam, and maybe he could get a decent fish..
Bingo! We put a couple of nice fish in the boat, just where I thought they'd be!
Ron is a great guy, and we had a ball, enjoying the day and the conversation, even if the noise around the blue heron rookery did get on our nerves!
We got our fish on Carolina rigged speedcraws. Ron's first time with the Carolina rig, I believe he will be back for more! And of course, he will be most welcome..


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Nice job guys!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

That's what OGF is all about! Nice healthy looking bass. Way to guide the Yankee..


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I would like to come up there and fish Erie again, if someone would guide the Rebel. I fished it once from the Buffalo side, and did quite well on the smallies. But I have never caught a walleye, (even though they are in our mountain lakes) and maybe spend some time hanging out with some of the fellas on site.
On my NC site, we have Meet'N' Greet outings, where we go to places like the New River and float for smallies and camp for a few days. Do y'all do something like that?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for a fun day topped off by a beautiful bass caught on my first Carolina rig, on my new rod and reel. What a way to break in the new gear. The only water in Ohio that came close to thie lake we fished was Nimmy thirty five years ago. Beautiful variety of grass, fallen timber, multiple stump fields plus a lot of depth changes. I'm sure the heavy rain plus a strong thunder and lightening storm the night beore did not help the bite we encountered. Jerry's years of fishing this lake provided a multitude of places to try different techniques.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Shortdrift said:


> Thanks for a fun day topped off by a beautiful bass caught on my first Carolina rig, on my new rod and reel. What a way to break in the new gear. The only water in Ohio that came close to thie lake we fished was Nimmy thirty five years ago. Beautiful variety of grass, fallen timber, multiple stump fields plus a lot of depth changes. I'm sure the heavy rain plus a strong thunder and lightening storm the night beore did not help the bite we encountered. Jerry's years of fishing this lake provided a multitude of places to try different techniques.


Not to mention the kayak tournament, where we had no opportunity to fish some of my best areas because they were fishing near them. Like the one arrowhead shaped point where there were two yakkers fishing the bank, and essentially blocking us from one of the stumpiest spots where I've got numerous good fish, including my personal best nine pound three ounce bass. Funny thing though was, we two old men got the two biggest bass caught yesterday. Maybe we should have been throwing wacky worms like the boy that got 12 on it! Found out he won the tourney with his 16 inch bass..lol
The High Point City Lake is the second lake on the Deep River, and the oldest at 80 plus years. The smallest also, only 400 acres. Oak Hollow Lake is the first, just a few miles north, and has a coverage of over 800 acres. Then about ten miles south is the newest lake, Randleman Regional Reservoir, ranked among the best lakes in the country covering around 6000 acres. All three Deep River lakes offer great bass fishing.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks like you guys had a blast


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

It was a blast, but the high water scattered the fish.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks like you guys had a great time.
And Shortdrift, it's not nice to go to a fellas home lake and beat up on him catching all his fish.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Great job guys


----------

